# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Prostaat problemen

## asta2008

Sinds enige tijd is de kleur van de "ejaculatie-vloeistof" lichtbruin gekleurd. Ik noem het geen sperma omdat het lijkt alleen prostaat vocht te zijn. Maak mij daar erg ongerust over. 
Zijn er meer mensen met deze "verschijnselen" ??
Graag uw antwoord, b/v/dank,
asta

----------


## Wendy

Hoe lang heb je dit en hoe vaak komt dit voor?

----------


## Jimkom46

Als ik u was zou ik gewoon naar de huisarts gaan en het met hem bespreken. Als er meer onderzoek nodig is kun je je vervoegen (na verwijzing) naar bijv. de Andos Mannenkliniek. Dan heb je in een middag zekerheid en de kosten worden gewoon vergoed door de zorgverzekeraar.

----------


## asta2008

Dank, het is nu weer normaal, misschien door bloedverdunners

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige kan ik zeggen dat een afwijkende kleur een aanwijzing is dat er iets niet goed is. Maar het probleem is kennelijk opgelost door het lichaam zelf.

----------

